# New Steady Rest



## Bill Gruby (May 25, 2012)

Built this steady rest for my 9 inch lathe. It is to hold the large crankshaft journals while cutting the rest of the crank. It will hold up to 4 inch dia.

 "Billy G"


----------



## kustomkb (May 25, 2012)

That looks like a very well made tool Bill.

Do you happen to have a picture of it in pieces?


----------



## lazylathe (May 25, 2012)

How much for the witch??? ;D

That looks like a serious steady rest!!
Love the addition of the ball bearings for support!


Andrew


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 25, 2012)

Kevin;

 Here are my prints. The second one shows the breakdowm of the telescoping arms. It eook just under 100 hours to fabricate this steady rest.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 25, 2012)

Lost the first print, lets try again. LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 25, 2012)

lazylathe  said:
			
		

> How much for the witch??? ;D
> 
> That looks like a serious steady rest!!
> Love the addition of the ball bearings for support!
> ...




 You are the first person that has inquired about the portrait of my mother-in-law. :big: :big: :big:

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 25, 2012)

Parts powder coated and finished at last.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 26, 2012)

I hope you are not looking at those pix and saying, just another Asian piece of garbage. That lathe is 90% American made. I bought it at a garage sale over 3 years ago. It was in 7 boxes. Quite a jig saw puzzle. I scrapped everything but the castings and cabinet. All threads were drilled out and rethreaded SAE. 8 mm leadscrews were changed to SAE 7/16-20LH. Top slide was scrapped and a riser block put in its place. The castings were sent out and magnafluxed. The spindle and bearings were scrapped and I made a new spindle and it sports 3 Timken roller bearings. 2 front 1 rear. There was much more done to it but not enough room to post it all here. To date, 34 modifications. Why take the time you say, because I can. This lathe will rival any lathe in it's class.

 OK enough of that -- here is the size difference between the steady rests. The white one (stock) will take 1 1/8" max dia.

 "Billy G" ;D


----------

